# Simrad or Lowrance



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Its a separate mapping chip. Just plug it in and change to navionics mapping on the gps and you are ready to go. You can adjust the contrast from satellite view and things like that. I love mine when I'm running in LA. Take a look at the FMT chips too. More money but the info on them is unreal. Great satellite imagery. I run the Navionics on my Elite7. The difference b/w the two units I feel like is mainly appearance. Lowrance owns Simrad I believe so you are probably dealing with the same operating systems. Simrad looks better as a flush mount unit because of the flat screen and it has no buttons. Full touch screen. Lowrance has buttons for zoom and to switch to different pages. All in all I think they are very similar. It's all personal preference. I'm going with the Elite 9TiII on the new skiff. Operating system is a little faster than the old and the screen is clearer I believe. Also has the ability to have live viewing on sonar but I'm not really going to use that much. There are folks on here that know more about them than me so someone should chime in and get you some better info.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Its a separate mapping chip. Just plug it in and change to navionics mapping on the gps and you are ready to go. You can adjust the contrast from satellite view and things like that. I love mine when I'm running in LA. Take a look at the FMT chips too. More money but the info on them is unreal. Great satellite imagery. I run the Navionics on my Elite7. The difference b/w the two units I feel like is mainly appearance. Lowrance owns Simrad I believe so you are probably dealing with the same operating systems. Simrad looks better as a flush mount unit because of the flat screen and it has no buttons. Full touch screen. Lowrance has buttons for zoom and to switch to different pages. All in all I think they are very similar. It's all personal preference. I'm going with the Elite 9TiII on the new skiff. Operating system is a little faster than the old and the screen is clearer I believe. Also has the ability to have live viewing on sonar but I'm not really going to use that much. There are folks on here that know more about them than me so someone should chime in and get you some better info.


Okay cool thank you for the info, I was leaning towards the Lowrance due to buttons an was hoping the operating systems were the same. I would definitely love to run FMT but I gotta move back to Florida first haha I really appreciate the information. What new skiff are you getting?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Lowrance owns Simrad I believe ....


Not exactly, they are both part of Navico. They had the same owner and were merged in 2006. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navico


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

TX_Brad said:


> Not exactly, they are both part of Navico. They had the same owner and were merged in 2006.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navico


Ok I got ya. I knew it was something like that.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> Okay cool thank you for the info, I was leaning towards the Lowrance due to buttons an was hoping the operating systems were the same. I would definitely love to run FMT but I gotta move back to Florida first haha I really appreciate the information. What new skiff are you getting?


Maverick 17v.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Maverick 17v.


Nice that is awesome! Bet your excited. When do you take delivery?


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

The Lowrance has zoom in and out buttons, instead of having to pinch the touchscreen. I think that's enough to swing it for Lowrance.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah that was my logic as well!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Did you purchase?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

No I’m waiting still being trigger shy and saving up a little more cash


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Check out your local Academy for the HDS Carbon 7....Mine is showing 53% off that model.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

What is the difference between the carbon and elite?


----------

